# Somebody knew my full name on an anonymous chat online!?



## Slickmax (Jun 3, 2013)

I go on a website a lot called Omegle. Its basically an anonymous video chat site that connects you with strangers around the world. I've run into creepy people before but not like this. The other day I was talking to this guy who seemed nice and interesting. He was from Canada and after many guesses of what he does for a job, he claimed to be part of an illegal gun selling business. I know this sounds like a troll a lot and thats what me and my friend thought. Eventually he out of nowhere said my FULL NAME. I didnt tell him anything about me, or link him anything. At one point I gave him my alternative skype account, which has a fake name under it, not my real one. But he never added me on there and said he never uses skype. I got kinda freaked out when he said he could find out my exact address too, but he wouldnt. He warned me to end the chat with him, and that if anything bad happened to me to promise that I wouldnt blame him. I disconnected my internet and proceeded to deactivate my facebook. Im really freaked out can someone tell me how he couldve gotten my full name from NOTHING? If he really was in an illegal gun trade I'm really scared that any day somebody is gonna show up and do something....maybe I'm just paranoid..


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

If he was seeing you on video he might have seen something in the background with your name on it.
Also serch for Omegle pranks on the internet


----------

